# Info On Rebuilding Morrow Hub



## Eddieman (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi - Any one have a instructions for rebuilding a Morrow? I took the hub apart and can't get the reasembled correctly. I have seen the exploded view that shows the parts but need some instructions.

Thanks, Ed


----------



## MaxGlide (Nov 27, 2009)

*Hub rebuild*

Well I have also rebuilt a Morrow hub and there is no written info on how to put it back together that I could find. 

What I did was simply line up the parts on a table as they were shown in the one diagram I found and pieced it together. It wasn't that hard and the brake seems to work ok (except I have to replace the sleeve as it has worn)

Like I said, print a blow up of the diagram and go by that.

Good luck..... Wayne


----------



## AntonyR (Nov 28, 2009)

I have the Morrow service manual. Anyone who needs a copy(pdf), PM me your email addy.


----------



## AntonyR (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't forget to include an e-mail address in the P.M...


----------



## wheelie (Jul 2, 2010)

*need morrow service manual*



AntonyR said:


> I have the Morrow service manual. Anyone who needs a copy(pdf), PM me your email addy.




hi i am a new guy here and its great to find answers to problems that no one knows about. but iam in need of the morrow service manual ,with the bike upside down  the wheel binds  up  when coasting ,the cones are set right.after the brake is applied it binds and then when you pedal again there is a chatter or slight grinding noise . plus if you walk the bike the pedals keep rotating.


----------



## wheelie (Jul 2, 2010)

*need morrow service manual*



AntonyR said:


> I have the Morrow service manual. Anyone who needs a copy(pdf), PM me your email addy.




hi i am a new guy here and its great to find answers to problems that no one knows about. but iam in need of the morrow service manual ,with the bike upside down  the wheel binds  up  when coasting ,the cones are set right.after the brake is applied it binds and then when you pedal again there is a chatter or slight grinding noise . plus if you walk the bike the pedals keep rotating. igotabike2@yahoo.com


----------



## pelletman (Sep 21, 2012)

Did you get that hub fixed?


----------



## AntonyR (Sep 22, 2012)

He had two years, so I'd hope he'd fixed it by now...


----------



## AntonyR (Jan 16, 2013)

For reasons unknown, I can't find my pdfs on my computer, so I can't send anyone these until further notice...


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 16, 2013)

*Thanks for bring it up*

I found an exploded view I can use for reference, if anyone else might have that PDF please pass it on.
Abe


----------



## Boris (Jan 16, 2013)

This is what I have on the subject, although I don't remember which CABE member to credit for initially posting it. I'm trying to upload additional PDF Instructional pages with some difficulty. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Boris (Jan 16, 2013)

I couldn't upload the singe PDF that I had, So I had to turn it into 6 single jpeg's


----------



## Iverider (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting this Dave!! I rebuilt my first morrow hub this evening and it would have been a little confusing without the manual.


----------



## bbrown1030 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Thanks Dave*

Thanks Dave for the great info. I was already planing to take mine apart to check the condition before I spend a lot of time cleaning a bad hub.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 11, 2014)

*Morrow hub manual*

Found this morrow hub manual while searching for causes of a morrow hub forward slip or slipping after reaching the top of a hill, the drive feels fully engaged, as the torque relaxes as the top of the hill, it slips and feels a little like floating. The coaster re-engages and slips a couple times before fully engaging steady again. It seems to happen at the top of every hill or on long straightaways with steady pedaling. Pg. 81 & 82 address possible causes of slipping. 

Thanks for posting the Morrow manual Dave.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 12, 2014)

*D. none of the above*

In the Morrow Manual on page 81:
"Driving Troubles" 
1. Slipping 
d. cone and axle assembly may not be put together properly

(Pg85-87 Cone & Axle Assembly)

In the following thread :

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ems-need-help/page2&highlight=Morrow+engaging

post #11 suggests axle can be tricky:

"Morrow hub can be a trick to reassemble. The two parts that go on the axel, with the spring between them,(clutch?)must have proper clearance for thing to work right. I think the clearance is 1/32 to 1/16th of an inch. What I have done in the past, if thing don't work right, is take only the outer piece of the clutch off and try to thread it back on the axel with the clearance as close as possible. It seems that too much clearance and either the braking issue or the same type of problem when pedaling forward."

I don't see any information in the manual touching on slipping / axle assembly tolerances other than a reference to (d. Cone and axle assembly may not be put together properly)


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 13, 2014)

*Morrow hub slipping forward and axle assembly*

After a head scratch about why this morrow hub is slipping forward, I may have found the culprit. When assembling the axle, the two keyed pieces on the brake arm side w the spring between them need to be threaded on together. I took apart the hub in question and examined it carefully, noticing the keyed slots having a space on the hub slipping, I compared to the keys/slots being fit together on a working hub. In the manual in the axle assembly section it says these "extensions 'must' fit into the slots. _This is important_." ...


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 26, 2019)

I’ve been playing around with my first morrow for a couple days now and I still can’t figure it out! I’m having the exact same problems wheelie is having. I’ve tried loosening the cones, replacing the spring, replacing the sleeve expander with teeth (part 113 fig. 55) and I just can’t get it. Any suggestions?


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 26, 2019)

Cooper S. said:


> I’ve been playing around with my first morrow for a couple days now and I still can’t figure it out! I’m having the exact same problems wheelie is having. I’ve tried loosening the cones, replacing the spring, replacing the sleeve expander with teeth (part 113 fig. 55) and I just can’t get it. Any suggestions?










they made the spokes the same length to resolve this problem


----------



## buickmike (Apr 26, 2019)

The morrows are easier to take apart and put together. And another good idea is to have a spare complete hub to compare wear on parts. They require specific clearance on one end as well. I m gonna. Reassemble my hub using the best parts I have and should it lack in braking ability ill have to drag my feet.The New departure hubs are all dragging


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 26, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 987227
> 
> they made the spokes the same length to resolve this problem
> 
> View attachment 987238



 If it wasn’t a t4 morrow that came stock on an early s2...


----------



## buickmike (Oct 26, 2019)

Well I took the wheels off my 37. The nd rear hub was NOS. the drum in.    Frontt I laced myself years ago.  It was offset 3/8 The back had drag Never could ride the bike. And were laced up to Murray (M.O.) hoops.Real shiny rims tho.   Took it out on ride yesterday / OG wheelset drum and morrow. No chrome tho.  Runs nice + quiet


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Oct 26, 2019)

AntonyR said:


> I have the Morrow service manual. Anyone who needs a copy(pdf), PM me your email addy.



Hello have a nice day I wish to have a copy of the morrow hubs thanks
mekanixfix@hotmail.com


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 15, 2020)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> Hello have a nice day I wish to have a copy of the morrow hubs thanks
> mekanixfix@hotmail.com



Hey did you ever get this PDF via email ? I'm wondering what pg 79 says. My hub has too much play in the pedaling and braking and the pedals are rotating when i walk the bike. @fordmike65 had mentioned that his locked up on a ride. Although this sounds and may be serious hopefully loosening the adjuster cones can fix this like the manual describes on pg 80. (which sounds simple)


----------

